# HELP!! Wedding music



## tigernoodles (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie but please don't hold that against me  

I am getting married later this year and given my love of classical music, I really wanted somehting quite different from the norm to walk down the aisle to. 

can you give me any suggestions please? I want something light and romantic but also processional and one final complication - its a very small church so I need something that can be chopped to around 3-4 mins!!

I should also mention that I have scoured every CD I have, every CD my dad has and nothing seems quite 'right'.

thanks!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

For organ:
Eugene Gigout . . . . . Grand Choeur Dialogue
Jeremiah Clarke . . . . Trumpet Voluntary (aka Prince of Denmark's March)
J. S. Bach . . . . . . . . . Jesu, Joy of Mans' Desiring
Sigfrid Karg-Elert . . . . Nun Danket Alle Gott (Recessional)
Charles Marie-Widor . . Toccata, from Sym No 5 (Recessional - can't be "chopped")


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

What instrument/s do you want to play the music? Are you going to have a CD playing instead of a live performance? Do you live in the north of England by any chance?


----------



## Jacob Singer (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Well..I'd recommend*

Enough of boring things here. Getting married is nice! (it was nice for me, I've been married for 34 years).

My waltz was Eugene Oneguin...Very relevant because is the very first book I gave to my Fiancée....very relevant because we had seen this opera 4 times together...






and Best wishes for hapiness!

Martin

P.S. Tell me if "we" are lucky and you pick my waltz!


----------



## tigernoodles (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies!

I am going to have a CD (I don't have much faith in the organist even to play the normal mass hymns). as a pianist, (well i play the piano, I am not sure I can actually call myself a pianist!) I would love to have a piano piece.

I have found these so far which I am toying with
Fiona Joy Hawkins - Down the Aisle
Craig Armstrong - Balcony Scene - want this on piano though not as a full orchestral piece and again am struggling to find an mp3

and orginally wanted Pachelbel's Canon in D but this is a bit 'norm' for weddings these days I think.

My dad (also a classical music lover) wants Handel's Sarabande which I feel isn't very weddingy at all!!

My fiance's favourite composer is Shostakovich but can't find anything there. *sigh* maybe I should return to the durge of here comes the bride  

and yes EE - I am from the north - how did you guess?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

tigernoodles said:


> . . . *sigh* maybe I should return to the durge of here comes the bride


Oh please ... not that one ... I loathe that particular processional for weddings; talk about something being overused.

When I'm working with couples planning their wedding music, I always steer them away from the Wagner piece - In my humble opinion, the Pachelbel (even though also overused) would be a much better choice than 'here comes the bride'.

I worked with one pastor in one church for 9 years who forbade the Wagner processional ... .


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I love Walzes for marriages...This is a bit corny but it is Shostakovich




And....you know how important is to make pleasure to your bride.....!!!!!!



:tiphat:



Martin

The music you are asking for is in order to replace the classical nuptial march or for after?
Because I was suggesting the waltz for after the ceremony...the first waltz the groom and bride will dance....


Martin, trying to help. LOL


----------



## tigernoodles (Feb 16, 2011)

no - I am looking for something for me to walk down the aisle to! (I'm the bride btw!!) First dance is sorted! 

don't worry Krummhorn - i will cancel my wedding before I walk down the aisle to here comes the flipping bride!! *shudder*

hmmm, I will keep looking. thanks guys x


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Martin


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

^ Niiice. I love Shostakovich Waltz #2.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Ia raz!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> ^ Niiice. I love Shostakovich Waltz #2


I'm glad you like it....

I think about happy music for your marriage!





 ?????

Why not!!!!






Ideas for decoration:






After all....you are young!






Be crazy!

Best wishes!

Martin, happily married.

You will choose


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

tigernoodles said:


> . . . don't worry Krummhorn - i will cancel my wedding before I walk down the aisle to here comes the flipping bride!! *shudder*


:lol: Bless you ... and thank you :tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Somehow, for me, the overture to Die Meistersingers von Nüremberg carries the feelings of dedication, festivity, completeness and love that I associate with marriage. Especially if it's played with fastish tempo.


----------

